# Varnish/Stain stripper



## oxicottin (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello, I want to strip my door jams threw out the house and re-stain the jams and replace the outside trim. There is some wall paint and it appears to have polyurethane then a stain or varnish. This is an old house but it appears that the doors have never been refinished maybe just toped with polyurethane. My question is what stripper/remover is good? The jams are not going to be removed so I need something thick. I not worried about the smell because nobody lives there. I also need something I dont have to order maybe something from Lowes or Home Depot.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 3, 2008)

Citrustrip. It's just thick enough to stick but you may want to reapply it if it dries or just strip small areas, then go back and recoat/wipe down the entire door jam to blend it all in before you prep for stain and finish.


----------

